# Help!..My mother got robbed while she was in her timeshare unit!



## Cjws (Aug 18, 2012)

My mother just got back from St. Martin at the Royal Palm Resorts by Diamond International Resorts. She was sleeping in the living room and her friend was sleeping in the bedroom. When she had woken up, she noticed the front door was slightly open, and she thought that was very strange since she knew they closed the door.

She didnt think anything of it after that until she went to look for her 4 gold bracelets (each one cost at least $300 if not more many years ago). She had these gold bracelets for at least 10 years or more. She remembered leaving them on the kitchen counter. And they were gone!

An employee of Diamond Resorts had a key and walked in the unit while my mom was laying right there sleeping on the couch and stole her jewelry. How scary is that???

I am so afraid. Could you imagine if one of your kids are in the unit, and someone walks in to cause harm? 

Something has to be done. This should not be allowed. We are all in harm's way if an employee can just walk in your unit anytime.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had employees walk into my unit here in Orlando.
I don't take anything valuable with me on vacation anymore.
It can happen anywhere.  :annoyed:


----------



## e.bram (Aug 19, 2012)

Most TSes have safes in the units. Use them!


----------



## presley (Aug 19, 2012)

It can happen anywhere, for sure.  Didn't the unit have a deadbolt or chain?


----------



## Cjws (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm just curious...food for thought...What if it wasn't jewelry that was stolen. What if it was you or a loved one that ends up getting raped, robbed at gunpoint, etc...??? The point is not about the jewelry getting stolen. The point is that an employee just opened the door while you were in there vunerable. Don't you think that's disturbing? 

I didnt question about the safe because my mother uses the safe. She didnt lock it up when she returned to the unit, but didnt have a clue that someone would actually walk in and rob her while she was right there laying on the couch.

Think about it...my mother isn't stupid!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2012)

Did your mom use the deadbolt and/or chain?  You cannot open a deadbolt or chain with a pass key.

How do they know it was an employee?

What response did they get from management and the police?

Did your mom wear a lot of nice jewelry at the resort and did she give anyone her unit number, or invite anyone to the unit?

Does your mom have experience traveling outside the US?

Did your mom buy a timeshare while she was there?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2012)

Is there a safe? Was there no deadbolt or chain on the door? Is a safe provided in the office for valuables? Obviously the TS employees have passkeys. That's how housekeeping gets in. 

Sorry for your mother's experience. I'll wager the TS has a policy of not being responsible for theft, fire, etc.

We just don't take anything on vacation that would either ruin our tip if lost/stolen/pickpocketed, or would be tempting enough for someone to steal.

Best wishes for some satisfaction. As to the 'something has to be done', first ascertain that there was or wasn't a deadbolt or chain on the door and whether it was used. I have never been to the resort in question, but can't recall ever having been in any hotel/motel/timeshare- even B&B- that didn't at least have a chainlock on the door.

*Added* Was a police report made? When did this happen? What was the response from the resort and DRI? Forgive my skepticism, but a report here (in the Newbies forum by a 1st time poster) of a third party being burgled (heresay) and lack of 'fleshing out' of details by the OP make the report suspect. How does the OP know the perp was an employee?

I'm certainly not saying that something unfortunate didn't happen, only that there are details that should be brought to light before accusations are thrown. Inexperienced travelers, sadly are targeted as victims by those seeking to take advantage of them. Being victims, or avoiding potential travel problems is how we become 'experienced' travelers. Wandering down the Rambla in Barcelona with expensive jewelry on or a fat wallet in a back pocket and paying more attention to the performance artists than one's own security is asking for attention from pickpockets. That's just the way it is.

Jim- One who had an expensive camera disappear from a room when only the housekeepers had access.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for your mom's loss. My home has been burgled twice and I know how vulnerable I felt. And it must be much worse for your mom since she was THERE ASLEEP when it happened.

I have a portable lock that I take on vacation. I have had it for more than 30 years and I got it from my first husband: I did not buy it myself.

It is similar to this. . It works great. 

I don't even take my wedding ring and regular watch on vacation. I lock them in my safety deposit box while I am gone (that is what you learn after being burglarized). I have an inexpensive watch that I wear while traveling.

I hope that your mom recovers soon from the shock.

elaine


----------



## hcarman (Aug 19, 2012)

My sister and I had a similar thing happen years ago when we were in the Bahamas.  We had gone to the casino one night - before we left we got money from the ATM for the cab ride and a horseback trip the next day.  But no one was following us and we took a cab home.

Our unit was only one room.  We had beds on each side of the room.  My sister fell asleep with the TV running and all the lights on - would you believe someone had the guts to come in with lights and TV going?  We had a balcony but there really was no way to access the room from the balcony - as no one could climb around from another room - would have to have used a ladder but it was off a busy street, so not likely.  Our door was locked.  There was a connector door to the room next door, but we are pretty sure that too was locked.  Someone would have had to walk right by my bed to get in.  It is so scary to think what might have happened if we had woken up.  And I am a light sleeper.

Next AM I looked in the drawer and couldn't find my money.  Was a bit confused but when my sister said her walk man was gone - we knew.

Hotel was very apologetic.  They asked for our ATM receipt and gave us the money back - not the walk man though.  So, it was almost like it had happened before or that they were suspicious of someone.  Small island...............


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 19, 2012)

That is very scarey! I usually lock things inside my suitcase when I am out, but I never lock anything up while I am actually inside the unit!  Never thought about an employee with a passkey coming in while we are inside! I have to say, when we go to sleep, we do use the deadbolt lock, however.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 19, 2012)

*Sorry about your Mom*

What happened to your mom could happen anywhere (hotel, cruise, etc) 

Some travel tips for the future (for anywhere)...
- always use the deadbolt
- leave expensive jewelry at home
- leave valuables at home (only take what you need)
- empty out your wallet/purse before you leave (only take what you need)
- use the safe _(For us, the safe is always locked when we leave the room)_

http://news.travel.aol.com/2010/06/25/10-ways-to-avoid-petty-theft-on-vacation/
http://travel.usatoday.com/deals/inside/2010-06-24-avoid-petty-theft_N.htm
http://hotels.about.com/cs/travelerstools/a/hotelsafety.htm


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 19, 2012)

Back when I was traveling a lot I drove to most of the places I was going.  While on the road I usually stayed at Motel6 (skipping those that were in rough neighborhoods) or Motel6 like motels to keep the expenses down.  

My security both at Motel6 and my destination Resorts was to put a chair against the door, not wedged but  just to make noise if someone tried to enter (I'm a light sleeper).  In addition I kept my trusty 38 calibur Detective Special under my pillow.  Fortunately I never had a problem but I was prepared.

George


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am very sorry for your mother.  Did see called the police and report this to managment ? 

Her loss should be cover under her home owner insurance policy, if she file a police report and has a copy of the police report. 

To the OP, have you contacted DRI main office in Las Vegas to report this incident ?

I am wishing only the best for your mother.


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 19, 2012)

> An employee of Diamond Resorts had a key and walked in the unit while my mom was laying right there sleeping on the couch and stole her jewelry.
> Something has to be done. This should not be allowed. We are all in harm's way if an employee can just walk in your unit anytime.



How do you know it was employee? Did they see them or are they just blaming the resort with no clue to what happened. 

 PHILL12


----------



## ronparise (Aug 19, 2012)

Cjws said:


> Something has to be done. This should not be allowed. We are all in harm's way if an employee can just walk in your unit anytime.



I assure you that this is not allowed. Im sure that there is nothing in the employee handbook that authorizes employees to walk into a unit and take whats there.

However it does teach a lesson...dont travel with anything of value, take it with you, if you do or use the safe, and use the deadbolt all the time when you are in the room, day or night


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 19, 2012)

Phill12 said:


> How do you know it was employee? Did they see them or are they just blaming the resort with no clue to what happened.
> 
> PHILL12



or maybe someone went to the front desk and asked for a key, and if so they should feel fortunate they were not assaulted


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 19, 2012)

This is a curious thread.

What sort of help are you looking for here?

You or your mother is making a big assumption here in saying it was an employee who entered the room.

Although it is a shame your mother lost her jewelry, I am no more afraid now than before I read this thread.

Everyone needs to take basic precautions at home and when they travel.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 19, 2012)

It's always a good idea to research your destination before you travel



> From http://www.frommers.com/destinations/stmaartenstmartin/0183023852.html
> _Petty crime has become an issue of concern on Dutch St. Maarten, with thefts and break-ins an increasing problem. *Travelers are urged to lock their cars and lodging doors and windows at all times*. Visitors should exercise common sense and take basic precautions everywhere on the island, including being aware of one's surroundings, avoiding walking alone after dark or in remote areas, and locking all valuables in a rental or hotel safe._





> From http://gocaribbean.about.com/od/healthandsafety/a/CaribCrimeWarn_5.htm
> _In recent years, street crime has increased, especially in St. Maarten. Valuables, including passports, left unattended on beaches, in cars and hotel lobbies are easy targets for theft, and visitors should leave valuables and personal papers secured in their hotel. *Burglary and break-ins are increasingly common at resorts, beach houses and hotels*. Armed robbery occasionally occurs. The American boating community has reported a handful of incidents in the past, and visitors are urged to exercise reasonable caution in securing boats and belongings. Car theft, especially of rental vehicles for joy riding and stripping, can occur. Incidents of break-ins to rental cars to steal personal items have been reported by American tourists. Vehicle leases or rentals may not be fully covered by local insurance when a vehicle is stolen. Be sure you are sufficiently insured when renting vehicles and jet skis. _


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 19, 2012)

I make it a habit to flip the safety bar on the door any time I enter the room, day or night. It is rare that there is not some sort of chain or bar. I've managed to lock my husband out a couple of times with this habit, but it is a good habit overall.

Other than my laptop, which I always secure with a safety chain (and I AM aware that these can be cut), probably the most valuable thing I carry with me is my $10 travel alarm.

Sheila


----------



## Vacationtime101 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Security issues*

Sorry to hear about the robbery.  Some suggestions I've heard from business travelers and used for years: never take jewelry on vacation and always take a plastic doorstop for every hotel stay.  Buy 2 or 3 doorstops and put one each suitcase.  I know someone who always wore a fake rolex on vacation and was robbed.  Why bring unwanted attention?


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 19, 2012)

What is the purpose of bringing a doorstop on vacation?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope someone from DRI is monitoring this thread ?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> What is the purpose of bringing a doorstop on vacation?



You can use a doorstop to keep a door CLOSED as well as open.  With the doorstop wedged under the inside of the door, if someone tries to open it, it just become more tightly wedged under the door.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> You can use a doorstop to keep a door CLOSED as well as open.  With the doorstop wedged under the inside of the door, if someone tries to open it, it just become more tightly wedged under the door.



Yes! This should alert someone in the unit that someone is trying to gain access to the room .


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 19, 2012)

How many timeshare units don't have a chain lock?  I'd say it's minimal.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 19, 2012)

We've traveled to St. Maarten for more than 15 years, and the advice posted above by alwysonvac (couldn't get the quotes to copy) is exactly what you'd hear from frequent  visitors to the island.  With the beautiful beaches and great restaurants, it may feel like paradise, but it's not paradise and crime does happen.

The "rules" are:  1.  Never leave anything of value in your car.  2.  Always lock and chain/deadbolt your doors (and windows if they are accessible at ground level).  3.  Don't bring pricey jewelry and/or wear it to make yourself a target.  

And actually, those are good rules for any major tourist destination!  

We don't feel unsafe on the island but take care to be aware of our location and what's going around us and follow the rules above.  

While it's possible the intruder was an employee, many hotel room doors are easy to pop open with the right device when they aren't chained.  So it might have been an employee but they might also have been targeted by someone else.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 19, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> How many timeshare units don't have a chain lock?  I'd say it's minimal.



Yes, which is why a door stop seems to be redundant.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> How many timeshare units don't have a chain lock?  I'd say it's minimal.



Security chains are mostly found in older resorts - most newer resorts have deadbolts.  But in reading this post, either this unit had neither (in which case a door stop would have come in handy) or they didn't use them - and paid the price.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 19, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> This is a curious thread.
> 
> What sort of help are you looking for here?
> 
> ...



This is indeed a very curious thread. Before I would post here I would have my mother discuss this issue with the resort and with DRI. There are too many questions and assumptions here. Is this an insurance issue?


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 20, 2012)

There was a thread at FlyerTalk on how hotel in-room safes are not that safe.  There were a number of issues, but one I remember was that those with combination locks always have a default setting in case a guest forgets the setting they set themselves.  Anyone with the default setting can get in, just like with a passkey.  Worse, manufacturers send them out with the same default setting, like all 1's, and most hotels never change that, so a smart thief just tries the manufacturer's original default setting and it often works to open the safe.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> There was a thread at FlyerTalk on how hotel in-room safes are not that safe.  There were a number of issues, but one I remember was that those with combination locks always have a default setting in case a guest forgets the setting they set themselves.  Anyone with the default setting can get in, just like with a passkey.  Worse, manufacturers send them out with the same default setting, like all 1's, and most hotels never change that, so a smart thief just tries the manufacturer's original default setting and it often works to open the safe.



On this subject, we recently stayed at the Wyndham resort in Nashville.  The safe was locked upon our arrival and maintenance had to use an electronic device to decode the lock.  No preset default setting.  We then set our own code and felt secure that our belongings were safe.


----------



## isisdave (Aug 20, 2012)

A door stop alarm is cheap and a good defense.  But what kind of place doesn't have a deadbolt, chain, or similar?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2012)

I rather suspect that after pointing out the OP's mother taking some responsibility for her own security, we've likely seen the last of her.

Cjws said:"I didnt question about the safe because my mother uses the safe. She didnt lock it up when she returned to the unit, but didnt have a clue that someone would actually walk in and rob her while she was right there laying on the couch.

Think about it...my mother isn't stupid!"

She could be the most intelligent person on Earth, but she had a lapse of judgement and paid the price.

Valuable thread, though. It points out vacation security that sometimes we all let relax- especially when the front desk greets us at our 'own' resort with a "Welcome Home."

Jim


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to share with you , and apologize for getting off topic.

A neighbor in Florida, who dates a lot of women, reported being robbed while he and his friend slept. Money and jewelry were taken. Every one was frightened, these things were taken right from the bedroom where he was sleeping. Neighbors were installing extra locks, and bars on their sliding doors.  Later it came out that the money, the jewelry, and the woman were all missing that morning.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2012)

To the OP what is the current status of this incident ?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP what is the current status of this incident ?



S/He hasn't been back since the 2 posts late last Sat. night.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> S/He hasn't been back since the 2 posts late last Sat. night.



That was my point.  This is a very strange thread with no follow-up from the OP.


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 20, 2012)

You can use a doorstop to keep a door CLOSED as well as open.  

 We take one with us on vacations for the boss to stand on to reach higher shelves in the kitchen! Just like wearing high heels! 

 PHILL12:hysterical:


----------



## Vacationtime101 (Aug 20, 2012)

*door stop*

a door stop is a cheap, effective and easy device to get thru airport security.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 20, 2012)

Vacationtime101 said:


> a door stop is a cheap, effective and easy device to get thru airport security.



I still don't get it.  Is it because you don't trust deadbolts or locking bars?  Unless one is staying at the Fleabag Inn, I would imagine that all such properties have them now.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 20, 2012)

Rapmarks:
(Friend?) Lucky she didn't take your clothes.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 20, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> I still don't get it.  Is it because you don't trust deadbolts or locking bars?  Unless one is staying at the Fleabag Inn, I would imagine that all such properties have them now.



Thats what I think too. Every resort that we go to has a deadbolt with a steel door and jamb. All of them have a safe. I have been to motels that are older with wood doors and cracked jambs. These bother me enough to place a chair under the doorknob and to check for bugs. 

But I do like the door stop idea and the small bolt protector idea.


Bill


----------



## e.bram (Aug 20, 2012)

You can buy cheap portable door and window alarms that go if if opened or tampered with.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 21, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> How many timeshare units don't have a chain lock?  I'd say it's minimal.



My timeshare in Hawaii doesn't have a chain it has a deadbolt.  The problem is when you turn tr handle from the inside the deadbolt automatically unlocks. When our children we toddlers they had no problem opening the door and going outside.  We ad to keep a case of water pushed up against thedoor.


----------



## rleigh (Aug 21, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> I still don't get it.  Is it because you don't trust deadbolts or locking bars?  Unless one is staying at the Fleabag Inn, I would imagine that all such properties have them now.



What's to get or not to get? Some folks just like to feel safer.  When I travel, I take a doorstop that also happens to be a shrieking alarm. (Thank you Amazon.) How's that for overkill?


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 21, 2012)

rleigh said:


> What's to get or not to get? Some folks just like to feel safer.  When I travel, I take a doorstop that also happens to be a shrieking alarm. (Thank you Amazon.) How's that for overkill?


 
Personally, we do shifts where one of us has to stay awake at all times through the night.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Personally, we do shifts where one of us has to stay awake at all times through the night.



When we go to really dangerous places, like St Maarten or Cancun, we just take empty sandbags. A few trips to the beach and back and we have a virtual fortress built at the condo door. It takes a few more trips to cover the patio slider, but we're not as worried about those employees with passkeys coming in that way.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2012)

My spidey senses tell me that there is more behind this story.  My guess is that they are trying to build some kind of public support to use as leverage against the resort...


----------



## Margariet (Aug 21, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> My spidey senses tell me that there is more behind this story.  My guess is that they are trying to build some kind of public support to use as leverage against the resort...



You took the words right out of my mouth ... I know nothing about this specific case but I know how important the question of responsibility is for insurance companies when it comes to theft/loss.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 21, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> When we go to really dangerous places, like St Maarten or Cancun, we just take empty sandbags. A few trips to the beach and back and we have a virtual fortress built at the condo door. It takes a few more trips to cover the patio slider, but we're not as worried about those employees with passkeys coming in that way.


 
For the really dangerous destinations, instead of doing all that work building a sand fortress (while on vacation), we just pay a security guard to stand by our door through the evening...


----------



## svwoude (Aug 21, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> For the really dangerous destinations, instead of doing all that work building a sand fortress (while on vacation), we just pay a security guard to stand by our door through the evening...



Do you bring this security guard with you?

If you hire him at your destination, you may be setting yourself up for an inside job!


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Did your mom use the deadbolt and/or chain?  You cannot open a deadbolt or chain with a pass key.
> 
> *How do they know it was an employee?
> *
> ...



If the resort uses a magnetic key lock, they can scan the lock to see when it was opened and what sort of key opened the door. We had a camera stolen out of a Westgate Branson Woods unit several years ago. Security brought a device with them and used it on the lock. He asked us if an employee had opened the door for us at a certain time of day, which was a time we were away from the unit. From that he knew when the unit had been entered and that it was entered by someone using an employee key card. I don't know if they could determine who had entered the unit or specifically which key had been used to enter the unit (perhaps they number and assign them to employee's).

Needless to say, we no longer leave anything just lying about a unit. Everything is put up out of sight and out of mind. If it can go in the safe, which are never really very safe, it goes in the safe. When we're in the unit we use the deadbolt lock and the lock bar on the door to make it harder to someone to enter the room unannounced. We've had employee's attempt to enter the room when we were there using a master key card without knocking. Something that annoys me to no end and I let them hear about it when I open the door. I also let management know that it's not appreciated to have anyone in our unit without our knowledge and that we've had a camera stolen in the past.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 21, 2012)

We bring our trusted Man on Fire to protect us whenever we go on vacation.  Between him and the deadbolts/bars, we find we have no need for door stops.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 21, 2012)

No new words from the OP.  Strange.......


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Strange.......



Not so strange. S/he was looking for some support for 'Mom' and against the resort and got none. I suspect we've seen the last of Cjws.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 21, 2012)

*A recent experience in Cabo San Lucas...*

First I have to thank several posters for their humor on what would otherwise not be a funny topic.

While in Cabo I had thoughtlessly left out my computer on the table. Maid service came while we were away. They left me a pre-printed letter asking me not to leave valuables out. A good way to cover their liability for such things.


----------

